# حساب حجم الخزان العلوي و السفلي لمبنى بطبقين



## meskif (5 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لدي مبنى مكون من طابقين كل طابق فيه 8 شقق
كيف لي ان احسب حجم الخزان العلوي و السفلي علماً ان سعة الخزان العلوي 833 imp callon 
و السفلي 1000 imp callon و الخزانات من النوع polycon horizone
أرجوا افادتي اعضاء الملتقى الكرام و هل هناك جدول خاص بالابعاد و احجام هذا النوع من الخزانات
و اشكر اصغاءكم


----------

